# Houston Rockets vs Portland Trail Blazers



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

I got the rockets winning tonight aswell but im still not sure why their the underdog after the blow out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Got 100k on the Rockets.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

my rockets better win tonight. Not only will i have no points, but ill be out of $100. im going to have to hear it all day at work tomorrow also.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

that pryzbilla guy on the blazers flops a lot. he's always jumping on the ground then he smiles when he draws the foul.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

shit we are down 6 point with 1:38 to go. tomorrow isnt going to good.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> shit we are down 6 point with 1:38 to go. tomorrow isnt going to good.


We lost??


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

yes very sadly.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> yes very sadly.


Nooo!! I need to get back in the million mark.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont worry you will when some mma events roll around. i just have poor luck all around.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Dont worry you will when some mma events roll around. i just have poor luck all around.


I went 2-10 at UFC 97. You may have poor luck, but I have none.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hahah great point! aight im out. im going to check on some upcoming boxing events tomorrow that some people might want up. ill let ya know.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> hahah great point! aight im out. im going to check on some upcoming boxing events tomorrow that some people might want up. ill let ya know.


Alright cool man. Good job on the ones you did already. :thumbsup:


----------

